# Lavalier wireless mic



## Charles_cz (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Can you recommend lavalier wireless mic for 1D x? Looking for some mid range mic with reasonably good sound... I know nothing about mics but trying to educate myself.. 

Are there any specific things to look for regarding of mics for Canon DLSR?

Thanks Charles


----------



## Videoshooter (Aug 7, 2012)

Check out the Sennheiser G3. 

Just make sure you always set the levels manually in the 1dx, otherwise any pause in the talking will result in a large increase of noise.


----------



## Charles_cz (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Videoshooter,

Thanks for the tip. I will need something like small clip on mic so person can use both hands. Is Sennheiser considered to be good brand? Price would suggest that. I did not expect mic to be that expensive.. 

I guess it depends what one plans on doing with it... 

Charles


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 8, 2012)

+1 for Sennheisers. I use G3 EW113's.

Fairly inuititive to set up, excellent range and very clear.

Sennheiser excellent brand, good service. They are expensive, but if you've ever messed with cheap mics you'll know that sometimes paying more the first time is better than paying twice for kit you are never entirely happy with, or lets you down.

The sennheiser kit will come with tie-clip.


----------



## Charles_cz (Aug 8, 2012)

paul13walnut5,

I tried to look up G3 EW113. I am finding this one a lot. Sennheiser EW 112P G3-B omni-directional EW system. I guess that should work just fine. 

Is EW113 newer version? Can't find it anywhere..

Thanks Charles


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 8, 2012)

Probably are 112's, will need to dig them out and check. They are about 5 years old now. Back in office tomorrow and will confirm.


----------



## Videoshooter (Aug 8, 2012)

Charles, Sennheiser is a great quality brand, but the G3 is at the lower end of the scale in the big scheme of things - it's the best of the entry level options. At this price point your only options are this one or the Sony UWP-V1.

If you really wanna go cheap you can check out some of the VHF (nowhere near as good as the UHF systems) systems from Azden and Audio-Technica but these are not very good. I have a cheap Azden in the kit as a back up for when I need to run two wireless mics at once, but would not recommend it as a primary system. It only has a range of a few meters, and even putting the transmitter in a pocket is enough to introduce interference. These systems are ok for sit down interviews, but anything where the person is moving around will require something like the Sennheiser or Sony.


----------



## Charles_cz (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks guys for great input.. 

Even though it is my first mic purchase I don't want to spent money on cheap hardware that I wouldn't be happy with. I have Sennheiser EW 112P G3-B omni-directional EW system on the way and I hope it will serve me well. 

Charles


----------



## AG (Aug 9, 2012)

Ive used the G3, UWP-V1 and Rodes offerings.

Often overlooked their pin mics are really good for the initial outlay.

http://www.rodemic.com/mics/lavalier
http://www.rodemic.com/mics/pinmic

Cheap mics but really good sound.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 9, 2012)

Wireless mic's I use are ew112-p G2's.

So I was wrong on 2 counts, sorry for any confusion caused.

These are around 5 years old so may well have been superceded by now.


----------



## Charles_cz (Aug 9, 2012)

hanks for the effort. I appreciate that.. 



paul13walnut5 said:


> Wireless mic's I use are ew112-p G2's.
> 
> So I was wrong on 2 counts, sorry for any confusion caused.
> 
> These are around 5 years old so may well have been superceded by now.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 9, 2012)

Can recommend them highly, if still available.

Great thing with sennheiser is that they sell component parts should any break.. you don't have to bin them if a bit breaks or wears.


----------

